# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP add, update and delete

## wchitamb

I do need some help I am building up an asp application that will access an SQL server [database] so what I want is for the admin access to add, update and delete in all the tables

I have about 13 different tables so my questions is do I have to do separate add.asp update.asp and delete.asp for all the different tables or I can have just one and do the include as like the one for database connection I am a baby in ASP so I really need some help.

----------


## Frank

Sounds like you are in the classic ASP mode. There is an EditAll feature in Classic ASP specially designed for Admin to do just what you said - Add, Delete and Update... look for an example in the code gallary. AS fo rdifferent tables, just do a sople droup down in the begining of the modules either hard code or get the DB schema for the table names and you can manage each table accordingly.


FK

----------


## wchitamb

Thankx Frank!! 

I now have the solution though do not know how to implement it as i am still a baby in ASP. Can put all that in English but blank on the syntax.

I have to create one page , on that page with my text boxes make one combo box and put all my database table names in this combo box.Before adding the data I have to first select  table name from the  combo box then click on add . In my code I have to pass querystring for every table different i.e pass 1,2,3... like this then retrieve querystring using 

a=request.querystring(----my variable in combo option---)

then I make the connection with my database and put my insert statements in one variable for every table then put the if condition and write if (value come from querystring is 1 then it executes my first variable in which there is the insert statement of my first table else if (value come from querystring is 2 then execute my second variable in which there is the insert statement of sec. table.i also want to do the same thing for update and del button

----------


## Frank

what product and version are you using to make sure youhave the all-in-one features in it.

FK

----------


## wchitamb

i have windows 2000 professional. for the database i am using MS SQL 2000 Server.
For ASP i do not know the different types.!!!

----------


## Frank

OH I mean the ASP-db version.

Fk

----------


## wchitamb

ASP-db Classic

----------


## Frank

try dbnavigationitem="edit"

FK

----------

